# Atv Carrier



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been thinking of a way to fit a second ATV (for DW) on my 'Roo. Obviously I can store one in the garage, but since I have a Yukon XL 2500 I can't use a truck bed. Has anyone seen or done any modifications to either store one behind or in front of the RV? I'm not sure how much if any weight can be supported with the bumper/frame. I don't think its much but am hoping for a point in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing comes to mind....other than a new Truck!!!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Have a hitch fabricated for the camper and tow it on a trailer. I do this with my Seadoo. The only issue is not all states allow tandem trailer towing. My state, Ohio, does as long as your are within 65' total length. I had 30' Coachmen TT and had no issues with sway. Just got to make sure the hitch is fabricated to the frame of the trailer NOT the bumper. Mine was connected to the frame on both sides and three cross members. A little over kill but it was sturdy.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.versahaul.com/vh90.php

I could see this mounted on a front hitch of your Yukon. Don't know if I would want one hanging off the back of the TT.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Time for a new PU...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Stolenfates said:


> I've been thinking of a way to fit a second ATV (for DW) on my 'Roo. Obviously I can store one in the garage, but since I have a Yukon XL 2500 I can't use a truck bed. Has anyone seen or done any modifications to either store one behind or in front of the RV? I'm not sure how much if any weight can be supported with the bumper/frame. I don't think its much but am hoping for a point in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks


I have an E-250 extended cargo van. My smaller quad fits in the back of the van which is great so at least one of us can ride. Still have to work out that 2nd tow vehicle thing with the wife.








crunchman


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

A new TV is out of the question. We just bought the Yukon since we need more room in the TV (had 2000 F250).

MN does not allow tandem trailers unless the first is a 5th wheel, so obviously that's out.

I was looking into the hitch mount atv carrier to put on the rear, I'm not sure if the OB is durable enough to mount it to the frame or not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Stolenfates said:


> A new TV is out of the question. We just bought the Yukon since we need more room in the TV (had 2000 F250).
> 
> MN does not allow tandem trailers unless the first is a 5th wheel, so obviously that's out.
> 
> I was looking into the hitch mount atv carrier to put on the rear, I'm not sure if the OB is durable enough to mount it to the frame or not.


Man...that would REALLY mess with your tongue weight....yikes.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Take a look at this Swivelwheel carrier I dont think it is considered a trailer and It most likely could be mounted to the bumper with a little beefing up. I have seen one before and it was mounted to the bumper of a 5th wheel toy hauler that already had 4 full dress harleys in the back.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a 2009 268RL TT and can confirm that the bumper cannot hold any significant weight. It is not designed for that and if you try to hang 100 - 200 pounds from it, the bumper will twist and bend. To put a receiver on the tail end, you must have cross bars bolted to the trailer frame, and a tube of steel from the bumper area forward and welded (or really securely bolted) to those cross pieces. Then the receiver is attached to the front-to-rear steel piece. It adds about 200 pounds of weight to your gross, but with the now safe receiver, you can carry a potload of stuff aft of the factory bumper.

There are several neat designs on the OB forum on Modifications that show what to do. But do not even think of attaching any weight of substance to the bumper. It's a fine place to store the black water hose and Keystone bolted my spare tire to the bumper, but that's all. No trailer hitches, no flat storage pan for that generator and gas can, and certainly no ATVs or motorcycles attached to the bumper.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not sure if it is possible but if you could find a way:
To mount a 1" piece of plywood to the wall away from your cargo door just above the handbars on your ATV would their then be sufficent height for another ATV on top. It would act as a ramp that you could winch your top ATV up to then fina a way to jack up or use pulleys to lift up the back end. I would be very worried about weight and axles etc. I dont know if you could mount eyelets in teh ceiling to hold 600 lbs or in the wall to support that weight. Not sure I would want to try that.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Other than the new t/v idea it seems that you would be very limited.


----------

